# Great uniform!



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Hey, thanks, guys, feel even more ready now!!


----------



## Elise (Mar 31, 2017)

Love that one, and would order today if I could have a simple front and the design on the back....most women prefer not to wear large designs on the front of t-shirts...somehow look less cosmopolitan and elegant on us...any possibility?


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Elise said:


> Love that one, and would order today if I could have a simple front and the design on the back....most women prefer not to wear large designs on the front of t-shirts...somehow look less cosmopolitan and elegant on us...any possibility?


Which design(s) in our store would you like to see with smaller graphics? I can make it happen


----------



## Elise (Mar 31, 2017)

TrevP said:


> Which design(s) in our store would you like to see with smaller graphics? I can make it happen


Wow, that was fast...I thought it was a pipe dream...wonderful!






This one in charcoal, size 2XL. The front plain with the message on the back....could be a bit smaller print but not necessary. Will order it and a red hat






Do let me know what I should do next. Love this site and the info provided. So adds to the excited anticipation of our new purchases and all while doing something great for our planet. Thanks so much


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

I would consider something that had a small design on a sleeve or something scaled like this: https://shop.teslamotors.com/collections/apparel-tees/products/womens-tesla-emblem-v-neck. IMO, the graphic on the zip up hoodies is about 2x too large for what I would want. specifically like the graphic only (non-text) designs, like the teardrop lightning bolt, ☰ symbol, 3 or the model 3 backed up to the SCr
so.... if you are considering updated options...


----------



## Elise (Mar 31, 2017)

Like those also - but too far up on shoulder....glad someone else jumped on the bandwagon...


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Elise said:


> Wow, that was fast...I thought it was a pipe dream...wonderful!


Bienvenue Élise ! 
On M3OC, you ask... and (if reasonable of course ) @TrevP will get it to you!
This is a happy bunch here... we aim to please!


----------



## Elise (Mar 31, 2017)

Michael Russo said:


> Bienvenue Élise !
> On M3OC, you ask... and (if reasonable of course ) @TrevP will get it to you!
> This is a happy bunch here... we aim to please!


I've no doubt....thanks


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Elise said:


> Wow, that was fast...I thought it was a pipe dream...wonderful!
> View attachment 1275
> This one in charcoal, size 2XL. The front plain with the message on the back....could be a bit smaller print but not necessary. Will order it and a red hat
> View attachment 1276
> Do let me know what I should do next. Love this site and the info provided. So adds to the excited anticipation of our new purchases and all while doing something great for our planet. Thanks so much


So, you want the writing on the back and not the front?


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

MelindaV said:


> I would consider something that had a small design on a sleeve or something scaled like this: https://shop.teslamotors.com/collections/apparel-tees/products/womens-tesla-emblem-v-neck. IMO, the graphic on the zip up hoodies is about 2x too large for what I would want. specifically like the graphic only (non-text) designs, like the teardrop lightning bolt, ☰ symbol, 3 or the model 3 backed up to the SCr
> so.... if you are considering updated options...


The issue here is that the supplier can't print on sleeves at the moment and printing is constrained to the middle of the shirt, I can't print outside of those bounds


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Elise said:


> Wow, that was fast...I thought it was a pipe dream...wonderful!
> View attachment 1275
> This one in charcoal, size 2XL. The front plain with the message on the back....could be a bit smaller print but not necessary. Will order it and a red hat
> View attachment 1276
> Do let me know what I should do next. Love this site and the info provided. So adds to the excited anticipation of our new purchases and all while doing something great for our planet. Thanks so much


Does this work for you?

https://teslaownersonline.com/shop/...rvation-v-neck-t-shirt-plain-front-backprint/

Printing is only on the back and I made the type a bit smaller


----------



## Elise (Mar 31, 2017)

TrevP said:


> Does this work for you?
> 
> https://teslaownersonline.com/shop/...rvation-v-neck-t-shirt-plain-front-backprint/
> 
> Printing is only on the back and I made the type a bit smaller


That's great. Could you lower the print about a 1 ½"... Hey, don't ask, don't get ...& is perfect. Thanks so


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Elise said:


> That's great. Could you lower the print about a 1 ½"... Hey, don't ask, don't get ...& is perfect. Thanks so


They don't give me measurements so I can only eyeball it. This is the best I can do at the moment for a one off.


----------



## Elise (Mar 31, 2017)

TrevP said:


> They don't give me measurements so I can only eyeball it. This is the best I can do at the moment for a one off.


That's great, no big deal. 
So I now go on the shop site? Thanks again.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Elise said:


> That's great, no big deal.
> So I now go on the shop site? Thanks again.


Click the link above and drop it into your cart. If you want the hat you can find it there too. Thanks!


----------



## Elise (Mar 31, 2017)

BTW if left on site, I bet you'd get other takers, just a thought!


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

I'll leave it there for now. I can't act on every request however otherwise we'd have hundreds of items in the store. 

Thanks


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

TrevP said:


> The issue here is that the supplier can't print on sleeves at the moment and printing is constrained to the middle of the shirt, I can't print outside of those bounds


ok - how about something like any of these?


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2017)

Due to expanding SuperCharging network, an update will be soon required for SC map:
New map should attract more customers, especially younger generations.


----------

